# Craftsman palm router



## Signet (Aug 17, 2020)

Hello,
I have a Craftsman palm router model 320.28212 it's missing the screws for the depth adjustment gauge. It's the rack and pinion type where you turn a knob to adjust the depth of cut. I don't know what size screws I need for it . I think they would be about 1/4 inch long. I can't order the screws without knowing the size. The manual just lists 2screws, but doesn't give any size. The part number is discontinued. I was hoping someone might have this model router and know the size of the screws. Thank you.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

You might take it down to Lowes and they have sample threaded studs in the bolt dept that you can get the right thread, or ask an attendant in the hard ware dept. ,he will find the right thread for you.
Buy a couple of extra to have spares on hand.
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello N/A and welcome to the forums...
We're happy you found us...

carry the router to a hardware store ans get an employee to help size the screws..


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Signet (Aug 17, 2020)

Thank you for the responses. I thought about going to my local True Value, but honestly. I'm worried about the Covid. I take care of an elderly person and if they got it from me, I'd never forgive myself. I have not been in a store since March. I get everything delivered or have curbside pickup for groceries, where they put it in the bed of my truck. We live in the country and have no contact with anyone.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I live just outside a small town. Local hardware here would likely be willing to come to the curb, get your router, find the screw size, and carry it back out to you. Works that way with the local car parts store, pharmacy, and a number of other businesses. Won't know unless you ask.


----------



## Signet (Aug 17, 2020)

I called my local True Value. They said they would come out to the car and get the screw and then bring he screws out. I will give them a $5 tip. So hopefully they have the screws I need. It's too bad they didn't let the size of the screws in the owner's manual. Thanks for all your replies and welcoming me to the forum. I inherited a basement workshop from my father-in-law. I would like to learn to use the tools. He used to build cabinets and make moldings. Everything he used is there. I just need to learn how to use it.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Signet said:


> I called my local True Value. They said they would come out to the car and get the screw and then bring he screws out. I will give them a $5 tip. So hopefully they have the screws I need. It's too bad they didn't let the size of the screws in the owner's manual. Thanks for all your replies and welcoming me to the forum. I inherited a basement workshop from my father-in-law. I would like to learn to use the tools. He used to build cabinets and make moldings. Everything he used is there. I just need to learn how to use it.


About that inquisitiveness of yours... We are all over that, we can help, we really can, w/ have some ''light reading'' for you...
We've gathered together is a bunch of pertinent/relative information on routering * in this here link *... You should find everything (at least most) quite useful, a lot of help and get you off to a running start in the world of routers... Enjoy...

Do take some time and read the safety PDF's... *PLEASE!!!*
Blood and trips to the ER, we find, are very annoying... Not to mention – expensive...

We do welcome all questions on about any subject you can come up w/ too....
Not only that, we excel at spending your money... 

And while we're at it, let's not forget this vital function you won't be able to do w/o......
*DUST COLLECTION*​There is some, okay, a lot of information, because one size does not fit all when it comes to dust collection and your health *in this here link*... Beyond a doubt, a given even, you will need it... Besides, who likes to wallow in a mess???...


----------



## Signet (Aug 17, 2020)

Thanks for the link to all the information. I will be reading up on it. I tried my local True Value as well as NAPA auto. They did not have screws of that size. I think my only recourse is if someone has that router and measures the screw for me. I thought about gluing the gauge to the body of the router.


----------



## Signet (Aug 17, 2020)

I thought I'd give an update on my problem with the palm router. I ordered a screw checker and was able to determine that I need a #5 40 flathead Phillips drive machine screw 1/8 of an inch long. I was able to order a box of 100 in the 1/4 inch length for $10 on Amazon. This is much more than I need. But I get free shipping. I will cut them down using wire strippers. I just found out about the screw cutters in the wire strippers. This ordeal was a hassle, but I've learned alot.
I have one more question. The body of the router fits into the base. It doesn't slide as smoothly as it did when adjusting the depth. Is there any type of lubricant I can put on it ? Maybe it's from all the dust, but it looks clean. Just wondering if anyone has had this problem. Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, Signet; welcome! For starters you might want to pull the body out, wipe everything down with Mineral Spirits (Paint Thinner) or Rubbing Alcohol, then use furniture paste wax on the sliding surfaces...buff it out so there's no residue. Make sure there's NO SILICONE in your paste wax! Silicone in a woodworking shop is a bad idea as it causes grief with wood finishes.
Don't use any oils or greases, except on gear trains. They make dry lubricants that won't create crud when in contact with fine sawdust.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm a bit surprised at the screw size Signet. Every router I've checked had metric screws and that includes Bosch, Freud, Hitachi, and DeWalt. I can't say about PC routers. Most of Sears routers were made by Ryobi so they were likely metric too but I'm not sure who made yours. Ryobi routers started with 315. If the #40 doesn't thread in easily then it's the wrong one. SSome of the smaller machine screws can be hard tell if they are metric or SAE with the thread gauges. Some will start threading in and then get tight. A 40 would be about 3mm in metric I think.


----------



## Signet (Aug 17, 2020)

Thanks for all your help. The furniture wax sounds like a good idea. I know my father-in-law would use that stuff, but I didn't know exactly where. This router number starts with 320. A chart I looked at said it was made by Chevron. I will check the screw with the metric gauge. I got one of those also.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Your pliers bolt cutter will cut soft bolts, but if this bolt is black,more than likely it is a hardened bolt and will not cut in the bolt cutter. You can use a Dremel with a cutter disc, or a bench grinder grind it down. The way I grind a bolt shorter is to thread it through a piece ometal with the length sticking through being the amount you want to remove. Then grind it off and unscrew when it is cooled down You might have to file a slight bur off where you ground.
HErb


----------



## Signet (Aug 17, 2020)

Hi,
I just wanted to give all of you an update on my palm router problem. I finally got it fixed. I ended up ordering #3 metric screws as was suggested on here. I could only get them 1/4" with Allen wrench drive. I was going to cut the screw to 1/8, but I tried screwing in the 1/4 and it seemed to hold nicely. The router works as good as new and I have a bag with extra screws if I need them. Thank you for all the help offered to me on this forum. It's nice to know there's someplace to go for advice.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Signet said:


> Hi,
> I just wanted to give all of you an update on my palm router problem. I finally got it fixed. I ended up ordering #3 metric screws as was suggested on here. I could only get them 1/4" with Allen wrench drive. I was going to cut the screw to 1/8, but I tried screwing in the 1/4 and it seemed to hold nicely. The router works as good as new and I have a bag with extra screws if I need them. Thank you for all the help offered to me on this forum. It's nice to know there's someplace to go for advice.


Don't run away now, show us your projects, old and new, we love pictures.
Herb


----------

